# Call of Duty 2 Problem!!!



## soccerdabest (May 21, 2007)

Hi everyone, could you please help me? Recently i bought the game Call of Duty 2 for PC from Best Buy. But something is wrong. The multiplayer works just fine, but its the single player I'm having problems with. When I click the single player icon a error message appears and it says"Please insert the correct DVD-ROM, select OK and restart application". I dont know why this is happening? Please help!


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

assumeing the dvd is in the drive.have you scratched the disk any?seems like if that were the case.multiplayer wouldnt work either.have you downloaded any patches ,or add-ons for the game?i know some of the server mods for a space game i used.made that game not work in single player.


----------



## soccerdabest (May 21, 2007)

nope the disk is not scratched, its in new mint condition, and no i havent downloaded any patches for Call of Duty 2. I dont know where to look for them and Im afraid of downloading a virus...If you can give any other suggestions, plz help, cause i reallly have no idea why the game is not working!


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

are your windows up to date?


----------



## soccerdabest (May 21, 2007)

i think they are up to date but i dont see how that could affect me playing the game. I mean I play Battlefield 2 and the game works so I think my Windows is up to date. But is there any way to check? And could you plz give me some more dvice like for example I tried switching the DMA setting to PIO only and it didnt really work so then I just out eveything back the way it was, or maybe I did something wrong so thats why it didnt work. I researched this on windows support site and it gave a bunch of different things to do, and I tried some of them and they dont seem to work. I just thought that other people could have some advice for me because im pretty bad with computers...


----------



## soccerdabest (May 21, 2007)

this is the support site and some other sites that i saw when researching:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/228985

http://www.computing.net/windows2000/wwwboard/forum/64678.html

https://activision.custhelp.com/cgi...y5zZWFyY2hfbmwmcF9wYWdlPTE*&p_li=&p_topview=1

http://forums.techguy.org/games/352388-solved-please-insert-correct-dvd.html


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

oh yeah window being out of date can have an affect.the game may need to use a file you dont have.if you even need to ask how to see if your window are up to date they probably are not.just open your start menu,all programs,and click on windows update.


----------



## soccerdabest (May 21, 2007)

ye i checked the windows update and my windows is updated to the latest verison. although there is a microsoft update which i didnt check.any more suggestions, like involving DMA settings, or compatabilty, or anything?I just need some suggestions!


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

if you suspect its a dma setting goto the device manager.right click the cd/dvd drive,and see what the setting is.pio mode,or dma mode.


----------



## confusedtech (May 25, 2007)

Update Call of duty, that is a securty problem with the EXE, IT is checking for securty on the disk and cannot find it, also please disable any vurtual drives you may have enabled such as fantom cd, deamon tools ect.


----------



## Tom-Rallye (Dec 16, 2006)

I have the same issue with Call of Duty 2 on Windows Vista - 64bit Home Premium.

I can't get multiplayer to work either - it open the splash screen then the screen goes black - all I can do is Ctrl+Alt+Del and End Task as it's not responding.

My Single Player prompts me to insert the correct CD-ROM despite it already being in the drive..


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Hey soccerdabest,
Go to file planet then to Planet COD2, look for Patches or updates. Always have to have to latest patch to work good. Good luck hope to frag with you soon! :4-gun:.


----------



## Tom-Rallye (Dec 16, 2006)

I got the Multiplayer to work!!

Just ticked Compatibility Mode: XP and then Apply.

Then rebooted - and opened it and it worked

Still can't get single player to find the disc though!


----------



## soccerdabest (May 21, 2007)

are there many patches 4 call of duty 2?, which one should i download?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

id say download the one with the newest date.


----------

